# Tesa Micrometer, Dorian dial indicator



## refinery Mike (May 31, 2013)

Does anyone have one of those tesa mics that has the windows that numbers show up in. If so what do you think of it. I have been tempted to buy one on EBay. They look cool but do they work well. Also does anyone have any inside knowledge about dorian dial indicators. They Make some pretty fantastic claims about their products.


----------



## mckay3d (Jun 1, 2013)

I looked at the Dorian Tool website and didn't see any dial indicators but I might have missed something.  Tesa is a high quality Swiss manufacturer so they ought to be pretty good.  Long Island Indicator has a great website with lots of info.  Here is a link to their Etalon page: http://www.longislandindicator.com/p159.html
Tesa make the Etalon brand.  I have had an Etalon dial caliper for over 20 years and it has never failed and it still dead on.  I really like that Swiss stuff.
Maurice


----------

